# April's ride with food



## HaloJ (28 Mar 2011)

Onwards with the organising of the 100 mile daytime rides......

April we'll be following the Olympic Road Race route starting and finishing on the West side of Admiralty Arch. A break from the traditional starting point because that's where the road race will start and finish. I'll be riding the route solo tomorrow (28th March) for a reconnoitre and to also get my March 100 in.

My initial thought was to have the lunch venue somewhere on Old London Road allowing those that do not wish to ride box hill to wait for us. Distance wise though this would put the "halfway stop" at 55/60 miles and considering the actual planned route is 80 miles (without laps of Box Hill) I don't think it's a good idea.

For those using the ride to get their April 100 I'm quite sure that the 80 mile route should be sufficient with your journeys to/from making up the extra. Personally I'll need a lap or two of Regent's Park/Hyde Park to finish the 100.

So with the above in mind I think we'll have lunch about the 40 mile mark in Gomshall at The Compasses Inn allowing everyone to be sufficiently over-stuffed ready for Box Hill. 

Route : http://ridewithgps.com/routes/333820

Abs


----------



## martint235 (28 Mar 2011)

Booked in my diary!!


----------



## frank9755 (28 Mar 2011)

Sorry to miss it, but I have already got my train tickets for Blackpool! 

Martin, you will find it a breeze after the Cheam & Morden


----------



## martint235 (28 Mar 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Sorry to miss it, but I have already got my train tickets for Blackpool!
> 
> Martin, you will find it a breeze after the Cheam & Morden



Believe me I'm hoping every ride I do is a breeze after that!!!


----------



## StuAff (28 Mar 2011)

Pencilled in. Doing the Wiggle New Forest sportive the following day, but think I'll manage both


----------



## HaloJ (28 Mar 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Sorry to miss it, but I have already got my train tickets for Blackpool!
> 
> Martin, you will find it a breeze after the Cheam & Morden



Sorry for the clash Frank. May will be 7th or 8th to Cambridge again although with a slightly modified route to keep us on faster roads.


----------



## Martok (28 Mar 2011)

I'm in!

Well, you need someone slow to bring up the rear to make you fast-uns look good.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Mar 2011)

I'm in..(of course).


----------



## rb58 (28 Mar 2011)

Be rude not to. Add me to the list please Abs.


----------



## Tynan (28 Mar 2011)

West Ham are at home so me tackling Box Hill on two pints and a huge lunch will have to wait another year I'm afriad

ditto anyone dying to guide me slowly home

have fun


----------



## redjedi (28 Mar 2011)

I can't think of a reason not to do it, count me in

And I don't think anyone will need to avoid going up Box Hill. The zig zag road is really not that bad and everyone will be able to get up it with no problems.


----------



## gbs (28 Mar 2011)

Count me in please. I have had enough of this lurking and pretending to be judicious but I have to admit that I have have not exceeded 125k on a ride this year. However, I know the cafes and railway stations of Surrey and I have a rail pass......

PS looks like a vg route


----------



## HaloJ (29 Mar 2011)

So I did the route today. Nice route and some great set pieces which will be spectacular to watch. Cracking hair pin just out of Richmond Park on Star and Garter Hill. You'll want to be stood on the inside to spectate there just in case someone slips and smashes their way through the pack to the curb. Other pieces could see some interesting breaks for instance as they pass through Bushy Park which is quite tight and I hope they let them split either side of the ornamental pond.

My ride today didn't go fully to plan. My Garmin was acting up and I had to reset it and wait for the Garmin to recalculate the route before setting off. Whilst waiting I was approached by an older couple who opened the conversation with "Had a spill, riding far?" whilst pointing at my bruised and scarred leg. There son used to race and they were keen supporters regaling me of stories of them meeting Mark Cavendish and how he was such a nice chap. Eventually his wife dragged him away saying "we best leave the poor girl alone as she'll never be finished".

So off I set, a mishap and wrong turn on the way through Fullham. The weather was raining, forcing me to admit that it's not summer and put my Montane on. Chased down a speedy rider coming through Richmond and then chatted and paced him before leaving the park and descending the wonderful Star and Garter Hill. He if he finds the thread maybe joining us.

I'm surprised that they've said that the roads are fine and don't need to be repaved. There were some horrible sunk drains and covers and a good number of potholes and a couple of the faster sections are surfaced with those heavy packed big stones which saps the pace.

The ride through Pyford Village and up and through Ripley is gorgeous. Beautiful houses with nice roads passing a gorgeous derelict church whilst riding over a delta flood plane. After Ripley the route starts a deceiving climb of only 1-2%. It's long and whilst I kept the pace up I was somewhat miffed I wasn't going faster.

Nearing the halfway point and turning into the aptly named Shere Road a "warmup" climb which after 40 fast miles took me by surprise. It's a cold start climb after a turn which gets steep quickly forcing you down the gears. Hungry and with aching legs I dropped to the granny and span up at 7 mph. RideWithGPS marks it as only 10% but it felt steeper than that. It then rolls on fast roads to the lunch destination of The Compasses where I tarried for 50 minutes before pushing on.

I'd stowed the montane and was back riding with bare arms not much past Byfleet but post lunch I was rewarded with a bit of sunshine that stayed with me for pretty much the rest of the ride. Enough sunshine for Andy to comment on this years "up and coming" cyclist tan as I walked through the door.

So, Box Hill. As I approached the Garmin told me I'd soon be turning right. Looking right all I could see was a house nestling at the foot of a bloody sheer white cliff face! I snapped a photo with the phone but it's not come out overly well. Laughing I pressed on and turned onto the first section of Box Hill. This is where I decided not to take any photos because it has to be seen with your own eyes. It's a gorgeous climb, not overly pressing and no need for a granny. Unfortunately the 2nd and 3rd quarter are poor surface but with the scenery that can be forgiven. Reaching the very top and looking South as I passed made me exclaim out loud. Just beautiful. The decent is marred once more with more poor surfaces keeping me around the 30mph mark. With a smoother surface I'm sure it'd be a faster descent.

The rest of the route is mainly working your way back through towards London.

All in all I did 109.4 miles at an average moving speed of 16mph with a moving time of 6hrs 50mins at 83rpm. I had to work this out from the intact data of the Garmin as it tells me I've done 668 miles at an average of 101mph with a top speed of 40. Yes, that is correct the top speed was less than my average. Ride with GPS gets the data a little more correct but is slightly out on moving speed. Total duration, getting lost and waiting 3 times for the Garmin to sort itself out was 9hours 13. Oh I forgot to say as I didn't know my distance but knew I was close to the 100 I did a lap of Hyde Park, attempted to visit Mike who wasn't there, then a lap and a half of Regent's Park before heading home.

Data : http://ridewithgps.com/trips/203060

Abs


----------



## rb58 (30 Mar 2011)

Sounds fab Abs. I well remember the first time I went up Box Hill.	It wasn't as bad as I had been led to believe it would be and the views from the top were stunning.	Well worth it.

Fingers crossed for a clear day!

Ross


----------



## ianrauk (30 Mar 2011)

Nice one Abs, sounds excellent.
Looking forward to this.


----------



## zigzag (30 Mar 2011)

doing marathon thing on sunday, so will skip this one (although very tempting)


----------



## Davywalnuts (30 Mar 2011)

Well done Abs, great route, recce and write up. 

I completely agree about the road surfaces around Richmond/Kingston/Hampton, they are crap to be honest and box hill the same from my last reccollection..

I cant fully commit to this ride as I cant book up most things in advance right now and I do need to be home no later than 6pm that day, but as its in my own back yard it will be easy to change direction and shortcut my way home if need be. 

I also need to remember this is a SATURDAY ride.... ahem.. however, as long as no one pops their clogs around then, then i'll be in..


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Mar 2011)

Quick question: the title says 100 "quick" miles... expected rolling avg would be? Oh and how nasty is Boxhill...?


----------



## martint235 (30 Mar 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> Quick question: the title says 100 "quick" miles... expected rolling avg would be? Oh and how nasty is Boxhill...?



Box Hill isn't nasty at all. It's long but the road zigzags up it so it's not particuarly steep at any point. Not sure about rolling average, usual 13-14mph I would imagine.


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Mar 2011)

cheers Martin.

I'll have to consider my position on this one then  I have only ever done 100+ once before (Dun Run in 2009), so wouldn't want to bite off more than I could chew.


----------



## HaloJ (30 Mar 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> Quick question: the title says 100 "quick" miles... expected rolling avg would be? Oh and how nasty is Boxhill...?



The main intention is for those who are doing the 100 a month challenge. The pace I did it at isn't achievable with a group due to lights and regrouping. Rolling average I'd like to aim for 14 which with setting off at 8:30 should get us to the lunch destination and back to the start in reasonable time.

Box Hill is a doddle and it's just a low middle gear spin it's shere road before the lunch stop that'll catch you out. Although that is subjective really but if you've ever ridden up Haverstock Hill in Hampstead, Box Hill is a similar constant grade of pedal, pedal, pedal.

Abs


----------



## HaloJ (30 Mar 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> cheers Martin.
> 
> I'll have to consider my position on this one then  I have only ever done 100+ once before (Dun Run in 2009), so wouldn't want to bite off more than I could chew.



Well technically the route is actually only 80.  Just those doing the 100 will have the there and back plus I intend to do a lap or two of Hyde Park to finish before riding home.

The first few rides had an outward bound quarter way stop but it's not very feasible for 100 runs. Cambridge the second ride was organised with an intended stop that we ignored and pressed on. This ride it'll be one stop only, lunch. Which also has a handy post office/news agent just over the road to restock on water and snacks if needed.

Abs


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Mar 2011)

Okay, thanks Abs. I will have a think...


----------



## ianrauk (30 Mar 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> Okay, thanks Abs. I will have a think...



C'mon Ant. You will be fine.
Be good to have you aboard. And as Abs has said, the route really isn't that hard. So the distance shouldn't be a problem for you.


----------



## Mista Preston (30 Mar 2011)

bugger wanted to do this but I am away with the family


----------



## HaloJ (30 Mar 2011)

User1314
davywalnuts (maybe)
gbs
Ianrauk
HaloJ
Martin235
Martok
rb58
redjedi
sittingduck (descision made) 
StuAff (likely)


----------



## gbs (30 Mar 2011)

Abs: FWIW, I have just returned from a "seniors" rerun of the C&M Hilly 50 k: 50 miles door to door, 3400ft of vertical with 5 significant climbs including Whitedown Lane, ave speed 12mph. Yr route is I assume flatter/faster. So,100m at 14 mph seems doable given the terrain as I understand it. Having said that 100m is beyond my current experience and so that may be a wild extrapolation. I know I will have to feed as we go along.

What vertical do you estimate?


----------



## frank9755 (30 Mar 2011)

I did the C&M 50 last month. 
If you can get round that then the Olympic course will not be a problem.


----------



## HaloJ (31 Mar 2011)

Vertical is about 4000ft. Allowing for group slow down factors , lights etc 14 should be acheivable. I managed 16 MPH but then I regrouped easily with myself after being stopped at lights.


----------



## gbs (31 Mar 2011)

HaloJ said:


> Vertical is about 4000ft. Allowing for group slow down factors , lights etc 14 should be acheivable. I managed 16 MPH but then *I regrouped easily with myself* after being stopped at lights.



Abs, great reconnoitre report; many of us spend most of our lives trying tofind ourselves! See you on the day.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Mar 2011)

gbs said:


> Abs: FWIW, I have just returned from a "seniors" rerun of the C&M Hilly 50 k: 50 miles door to door, 3400ft of vertical with 5 significant climbs including Whitedown Lane, ave speed 12mph. Yr route is I assume flatter/faster. So,100m at 14 mph seems doable given the terrain as I understand it. Having said that 100m is beyond my current experience and so that may be a wild extrapolation. I know I will have to feed as we go along.
> 
> What vertical do you estimate?



Geoff, with the way you zoomed along up and down the hills on the ride to Whittering ride last year I have no doubt that you will be fine on this one.


----------



## StuAff (31 Mar 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Geoff, with the way you zoomed along up and down the hills on the ride to Whittering ride last year I have no doubt that you will be fine on this one.



+1. That was 87 miles, so if you go for the ton it won't be that much of a stretch. Shere sounds like the only one that might cause problems on this route.


----------



## HaloJ (4 Apr 2011)

User1314
davywalnuts (maybe)
gbs
Ianrauk
HaloJ
Martin235
Martok
rb58 (+1 yaMartin)
redjedi
sittingduck (descision made) 
StuAff (likely)


Abs


----------



## ianrauk (4 Apr 2011)

Sittingduck.. well chuffed you are coming along.
Daveywalnuts.. stop effing maybeing, get your arse into gear and say yes or no.. jeez!


----------



## Davywalnuts (4 Apr 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Sittingduck.. well chuffed you are coming along.
> Daveywalnuts.. stop effing maybeing, get your arse into gear and say yes or no.. jeez!



Sorry buddy, I have two seriously ill family members, one with terminal prostrate cancer, that am sure your understand comes before cycling, so I just cant agree to anything until a few days before hand encase the inivitable happens... 

Bint!


----------



## ianrauk (4 Apr 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Sorry buddy, I have two seriously ill family members, one with terminal prostrate cancer, that am sure your understand comes before cycling, so I just cant agree to anything until a few days before hand encase the inivitable happens...
> 
> Bint!



Ahhh.. Sorry, bloody hell Davy.. of course I understand.. thoughts go out to you and your family mate

Bint


----------



## HaloJ (4 Apr 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Sorry buddy, I have two seriously ill family members, one with terminal prostrate cancer, that am sure your understand comes before cycling, so I just cant agree to anything until a few days before hand encase the inivitable happens...
> 
> Bint!






ianrauk said:


> Ahhh.. Sorry, bloody hell Davy.. of course I understand.. thoughts go out to you and your family mate
> 
> Bint



Feck! All the best Davy.

Tarts!


----------



## Davywalnuts (4 Apr 2011)

Cheers. 

Not wanting to make a big deal out of it as these things happen in life, but its does arf take it out of you, hence my remote'ness of late. 

Roll on this Friday, I need it. 

And this ride too, hopefully, cant wait!


----------



## rb58 (11 Apr 2011)

Are we still looking at an 8.30am start for this?


----------



## HaloJ (11 Apr 2011)

Would you prefer later? It is lighter after all.

Abs


----------



## ianrauk (11 Apr 2011)

8.30 is very good for me


----------



## rb58 (11 Apr 2011)

8.30am is fine for me. I'd be happy to start earlier if people wanted.....


----------



## HaloJ (13 Apr 2011)

So then it's almost upon us so a quick refresh.

Meet on the West side of Admiralty Arch at 8:30 on Saturday 16th. We'll be riding the following route and stopping in Gomshall at The Compasses Inn for lunch

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/333820

User1314
davywalnuts (maybe)
gbs
Ianrauk
HaloJ
Martin235
Martok
rb58 (+1 yaMartin)
redjedi
sittingduck (descision made) 
StuAff (likely)

I'm utterly full of hay fever, have decreased lung capacity from asthma and haven't ridden for over a week due to moving flat, it's gonna be a good one. The weather is set to be overcast and showery although it was like that when I rode it and I ended up starting this years tan lines.

Abs


----------



## ianrauk (13 Apr 2011)

Weather report on the BBC this morning forecast sunny 17degs for saturday. See you at 8.30


----------



## redjedi (13 Apr 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Weather report on the BBC this morning forecast sunny 17degs for saturday. See you at 8.30



Don't believe the BBC weather forecast. BBC website has moved that forecast to Sunday.

Often the national and local weather will be completely different.


----------



## StuAff (13 Apr 2011)

Still in. 8.30 start means I get a lie-in, sort of....
XCWeather & Metcheck forecasts both reckon it'll be OK as well.


----------



## Flying Dodo (13 Apr 2011)

Count me in as well please.


----------



## HaloJ (13 Apr 2011)

User1314
davywalnuts (maybe)
Flying Dodo
gbs
Ianrauk
HaloJ
Martin235
Martok
rb58 (+1 yaMartin)
redjedi
sittingduck (descision made) 
StuAff

12 + 1 riders if Davy makes it.


----------



## rb58 (13 Apr 2011)

My +1 (Martin) can't now make it I'm afraid. 

See you Saturday...


----------



## gbs (14 Apr 2011)

I too have to withdraw - please see new topic in Fitness, Health forum re "cyclists' elbow". I doubt that the matter will be resolved before the wkend and I am aware that it is v easy to setup a chronic condition. In the words of the lamentable G Brown "prudence..."


----------



## StuAff (14 Apr 2011)

gbs said:


> I too have to withdraw - please see new topic in Fitness, Health forum re "cyclists' elbow". I doubt that the matter will be resolved before the wkend and I am aware that it is v easy to setup a chronic condition. In the words of the lamentable G Brown "prudence..."



Rotten news Geoffrey, get well soon.


----------



## HaloJ (15 Apr 2011)

User1314
davywalnuts (maybe)
Flying Dodo
Ianrauk
HaloJ
Martin235
rb58
redjedi
sittingduck (descision made) 
StuAff


Just ten of us now. Andy (Martok) has decided to drop out as he's not been on the bike much over the last month. Get well soon Geoff hope you'll be fiddling fit for the May ride to Cambridge.


Abs


----------



## rb58 (15 Apr 2011)

I'm praying to the weather gods as I type....


----------



## topcat1 (15 Apr 2011)




----------



## Sittingduck (15 Apr 2011)

I second that 

Just got home and fettling the bike before tomorrow. Noticed rear wheel is out of true, a bit. Found a slack spoke and tweaked it but managed to tweak a couple of others and round off at least 2 spoke nipples! Wheel now well and truly (no pun) out of wack and I am trying to rescue it, grrrr!

I will confirm or bail later this evening, depending if i can get it sorted! I was all geared-up for it too


----------



## Davywalnuts (15 Apr 2011)

Oh dear, its all going Pete Tong!

However, I shall be there tomorrow so catch ya all then.. 

For now, I am off to the pub to watch the mighty Canaries kick Forrests ass, and I might get a bit squiffy too.. were see.. hehehe!


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Apr 2011)

Done a few laps round the block and up to Wimbledon and back - its not rubbing on the brake blocks. Can't notice it when riding so I suppose I will try it... I may end up bailing mid ride if it fubar's though!


See you in the morning - all being well.


----------



## gbs (15 Apr 2011)

HaloJ said:


> Get well soon Geoff hope you'll be fiddling fit for the May ride to Cambridge.
> 
> Abs



I hope so - do you have tickets for college ball?

I might turnup for Le Grand Depart at 0830 but once we move away from the luxury of The Mall yr speed will create unpleasant vibration for me and I will pootle along, probably through Hyde Park and Kensington Gardens to home. Obviously you should not wait for me at any point.

Have a good one!


----------



## HaloJ (15 Apr 2011)

gbs said:


> I hope so - do you have tickets for college ball?
> 
> I might turnup for Le Grand Depart at 0830 but once we move away from the luxury of The Mall yr speed will create unpleasant vibration for me and I will pootle along, probably through Hyde Park and Kensington Gardens to home. Obviously you should not wait for me at any point.
> 
> Have a good one!



Nope no tickets for the ball just an urge to fill my tummy at a nice pub in celebration of my Birthday. 

Be good to see you.

For those putting the route on their Garmins etc, I've noticed it's a bit bonkers at the end of The Mall leading onto to constitution hill but I can't be arsed correcting it now.

Abs

EDIT : Oh and lunch should be lunch time. Hoping for pre 1.


----------



## Davywalnuts (16 Apr 2011)

Hi guys! Gotta pull out, got cramp in my calf! Stupid thing it is!

Have a good one, most jealous!


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Apr 2011)

Great ride in good company and special thanks to Abs for organising it! My troublesome rear wheel didn't seem to get any worse either, most surprising 
Peeled off on the way home when we went within about 4 miles of home, so I didn't get my hundred. A shade under 86 miles today though, which is my second longest ride ever. Pity I couldnt muster the last few miles but I was beginning to flag badly and the feet started to hurt a fair bit. The swift pace from Esher - Richmond Park took it's toll on me in those few miles approaching Kingston. All good though and a decent rolling avg of just under 15mph.

Cheers All,
SD


----------



## frank9755 (16 Apr 2011)

15mph on those hills - good ride, Anthony!


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Apr 2011)

frank9755 said:


> 15mph on those hills - good ride, Anthony!



I was doing more like 6-9mph on the hills Frank 
The avg was kept up by plenty of descents and a long flat section of 19-21mph on the way back in.

2 noteworthy hills and the first was short and nasty. Then Boxhill, which I found ok but tiring because it's a fairly long climb (by my standards). The half way Pub was good too, stream / duckpond and all sorts! 

p.s. Hero prize goes to User, for tacking Boxhill on a fixed!


----------



## HaloJ (16 Apr 2011)

Thanks all. It was a top ride made better by the great weather and wonderful company. I made my 100 with the journey home and a lap or Hyde Park but felt it a bit today. Dust allergies and hay fever really messed up my lung capacity and being off the bike for two weeks prior didn't help my strength any. Great that we achieved the ride at a good pace and I was amazed that we rocked up at the lunch destination at 11:45!

101.5 miles (102 but I missed starting the Garmin for half a mile) for me at a moving average of 15.6mph. This time the Garmin didn't mess up and recorded a top speed of 40mph. May have pushed a bit too hard down star and garter hill as I had a hell of a job slowing down to take the corner and by the number of near over shoots so did everyone else.

Garmin data : http://connect.garmin.com/activity/79539649

The ride itself whilst it has some great points and will be amazing to watch is fairly brutal on some of the roads it uses and I'd say it's not for those who are unwilling to bully traffic or ride on fast carriage ways.

My next organised ride will be a run to Cambridge again taking place the day before my Birthday on the 7th May.





Abs


----------



## martint235 (16 Apr 2011)

Yep great ride. I was really looking forward to this one and it didn't disappoint. Good company, good food and I got to show Box Hill who's boss. To the guy I scalped on the way up, ditch the arm warmers, you'll go quicker 

We should do it again next year when they've resurfaced the roads!!

102 miles by the time I got home, last climb over Shooters Hill hurt a bit though!


----------



## ianrauk (16 Apr 2011)

An excellent days riding. Great idea to do the London 2012 Olympics Road Race Route.

We got together at Admiralty Arch in London.
Sittingduck, FlyingDodo, User1314, RB58, Martin235, Stuaff, Abs.






Once out of London and into Surrey there was some Cracking riding.






Having set a really good pace, we reached our lunch destination early.






Food, beverage and banter abound...






Some had more then all the rest put together (Well polished off Stu)










After lunch, Box Hill was the destination, only the once though (The 2012 route does it 7 times)
Reaching the top..

Sittingduck - Anthony






User1314 - User (who did the whole ride fixed)






FlyingDodo - Adam






Stuaff - Stuart






Glorious Leader Of Ride Abs...






The merry band at the viewpoint






And don't forget the photographer..Me










118.55 miles for the day for me at a cracking pace of 15.5mph avg. 10,000+ft of climbing and about the same descending. 
It's a great fast route and can Imagine the professionals are going to love it. It's scarily fast in some places with more downs then ups.
(Then again we did Box Hill once, they will do it 7 times..



)

And the sun came out... though it went back in as soon as we slapped a load of sun lotion on...

All these pics and more are *here*... Please help yourselves.


----------



## StuAff (16 Apr 2011)

Thanks Abs for another excellent bit of organisation (and bringing an extra bottle for me!), and to everyone for a splendid day out. My Garmin data (for the route alone) is here- 14.3 mph rolling average, top speed a mere 33.8. Pretty damn good I think considering all the climbing, and I was a bit more cautious descending than some of the others..given my, ahem, chequered history on that, particularly in Surrey, that's probably for the best!

A bit of a lie in compared to the Leicester ride- up at 5 for 6.32 train. Got everything ready, so I thought, ate, put the bag on the bike...made the train...realised bottle cages were empty. Whoops! Sent Abs a text to say I was on my way, and that I might be a bit late due to last-minute shopping trip. She kindly offered to take an extra bottle for me, which I'd augment with a trip to Tesco near the Arch. Train was bang on time, and made it just after User, I saw him turn in. Nipped in to Tesco for a couple of bottles of something or other- Powerade Cherry on special offer, so that's what I went for. Ian arrived, photo call..and then we were off.

Like Abs, I thought the pace to Gomshall was pretty remarkable, but the conditions were pretty much perfect. Not too windy, overcast (apart from the sun damage, I don't perform too well in the heat), and we all were keeping an excellent pace. Abs might have been feeling all those maladies, but she wasn't showing them in her turn of speed. Ant was doing well despite the wonky wheel, and User was winning a heroic battle with 19 missing gears and a malfunctioning freewheel



. It was much easier with a compact double and 12-25  Shere Hill was a good work out, but for me at least (with the right gearing and both bike and body working OK), it was pretty straightforward. Still glad for that most excellent lunch stop afterwards, that was a great choice. Steak and Ale pie was delicious and a good carb reload. Onwards and upwards we went. Pootled my way up Box Hill at 8-10 mph- again, straightforward enough, though I'm sure the Olympians will be hurting a bit on the last couple of laps. The pace stayed pretty high on the leg back north, I'm not surprised Ant flagged considering his earlier exertions. Six of us got back to Hyde Park, where Adam took his leave, before the rest completed the lap, after navigating our way round the bureaucratic nonsense of the Marathon route. It shouldn't take that long to set up....but for some reason it does. Stayed with Ian, Martin and Ross till Waterloo Bridge, and made the next train to Pompey with five minutes to spare. Back home 6.35.
And tomorrow, another 87 miles or so (56 mile route on the Wiggle New Forest sportive, and I'm planning to ride out there- another 31 miles or so). Won't forget the bottles this time!
Roll on May!


----------



## martint235 (16 Apr 2011)

StuAff said:


> T12-25



Really sorry but WUSS!!!! 53/39:25/11 

But this doesn't negate what I said about great route!


----------



## StuAff (16 Apr 2011)

martint235 said:


> Really sorry but WUSS!!!! 53/39:25/11
> 
> But this doesn't negate what I said about great route!





Yup, but most of us don't have legs like yours


----------



## potsy (16 Apr 2011)

StuAff said:


> Yup, but most of us don't have legs like yours



And he has no armwarmers to slow him down


----------



## rb58 (17 Apr 2011)

Big thanks to Abs for organising yesterday's ride. It was a top day, with fine company (which makes all the difference), a good route (although the road surface required vigilance in a few places), good weather (the sun making a welcome appearance at lunchtime) and an excellent half way stop. Also, well done for arranging a ride with no serious mechanicals - although I did lose a couple of minutes early on when my saddle decided to reposition itself into a vertical position which I figured I needed to attend to. Sorry about that! 

Highlights for me were the the quick pace, the abandoned abbey in a field in Surrey (where was that?) which seemed to be picked out by the sunshine as we rode past, and the awesome view from the top of Box Hill, although I paid for it on the way down when we hit a short, sharp incline which I couldn't see, but I could certainly feel in my legs. 

The peloton started to thin as we got closer to London, and after we'd said all our farewells, Martin, Ian and I headed back out to the wilds of south-east London/north-west Kent before we too parted. I rode the rest of the way with a big grin on my face - cycling does that to me - and arrived home with 110 miles on the clock for the day.

Thanks for your company everyone.	When's the next one Abs?


----------



## ianrauk (17 Apr 2011)

We will have to do this ride again later this year.
Thinking back. It really is a cracking fun to ride route.
With the bonus of a not too early start and a not too late finish.


----------



## rb58 (17 Apr 2011)

I know this may sound odd, but I'd quite like to do the Box Hill loop a couple of times next time.....


----------



## Sittingduck (17 Apr 2011)

rb58 said:


> I know this may sound odd, but I'd quite like to do the Box Hill loop a couple of times next time.....



It's a little early to have been drinking, Ross  

RE: abandoned abbey
I am not sure but I think it was on the road into Ripley?


----------



## Mark Grant (17 Apr 2011)

Re: Abandoned Abbey, that sounds like Newark Priory


----------



## martint235 (17 Apr 2011)

Mark Grant said:


> Re: Abandoned Abbey, that sounds like Newark Priory



Yep that's the one. I noticed the sign saying private land as we went past.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Apr 2011)

Mark Grant said:


> Re: Abandoned Abbey, that sounds like Newark Priory



Yip, that's the one.
You should have joined up yesterday Mark, you would have enjoyed the ride.


----------



## Mark Grant (17 Apr 2011)

I was hoping to but had had a cold/man flu all week. 
I got up Saturday morning with the intention of meeting you at Hampton Court but I just felt too rough.
Next time!

Mark.


----------



## StuAff (17 Apr 2011)

Sportive went OK, though the ride in was a bit longer than planned- had a route on the Garmin, but it kept trying to send me east rather than west, and between that and human error (like trying to follow the GPS course!) it took 41 miles instead of just under 32. Never mind, it's all good mileage! Still made the start in time (9.40, last start time was 10) and the ride itself went well. Knocked a whole thirty seconds of last year's time (when I rode in from Southampton and didn't go in and out ASAP). Just over the ton for the day, including the trip back from the station this afternoon, and 255 for the week.


----------



## HaloJ (22 Apr 2011)

I've started the thread for May's signup.

Abs

https://www.cyclechat.net/


----------



## frank9755 (23 Jun 2011)

I've just got round to doing this this morning. Abs, I used your GPS trace, so thanks for that. It's a very nice ride. 

You get the impression that it has been planned with Cavendish in mind because it is not hilly! I did it on fixed and was never in danger of having to walk, so the pros will fly up the hills. I think the road up Box Hill is quite narrow for a road race - not much scope for breakaways. 

I was familiar with the route from Dorking onwards but the rest of it was fairly new to me once it got past Twickenham. A particular highlight for me was Bushy Park. I've lived in west London for over 20 years and never been there! A beautiful park. Also noticed the abbey at Ripley.


----------



## HaloJ (23 Jun 2011)

Yeah some beautiful little set pieces within the route which will be good for those watching on TV. I'd be surprised if they stand by the "route does not need to be repaved" opinion as there are segments which are utterly atrocious! When I first did the route I was blown away by Bushy Park, just utterly superb and such a hidden gem of London. We should be riding it again in September.

Abs


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jun 2011)

In fact Abs, that reminds me.. July's ride..?


----------

